# Charity ride in April?



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I was listening to the radio and I heard about a charity ride taking place in April, in Long Beach, but for the life of me I can't remember the details. All I remember the guy saying was ride 10 or 100 miles. Anybody know any details?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Theres a huge 6th anual charity ride on April 23 called Pedaling for the Nation(Sikad ng Bayan),start at Yorba Linda Park Anaheim,CA,,mostly Fiipinos will appreciate this ride,,the 75mi is the favorite ride due to canyons routes,,check the website,, Home Page ..:thumbsup:



SFTifoso said:


> I was listening to the radio and I heard about a charity ride taking place in April, in Long Beach, but for the life of me I can't remember the details. All I remember the guy saying was ride 10 or 100 miles. Anybody know any details?


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

tour de cure long beach is april 29th. check out:
tour.diabetes.org
Tour de Cure:


----------



## BikerJools (Feb 8, 2012)

do you know if this is hilly or flat?


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've done SIKAD ng bayan ride last April (2011) and did the metric century it starts from Yorba Regional Park goes thru Santiago Cyn, Trabucco, Jamboree and back to the park , this is all for charity they build schools and houses for the less fortunate in the Philippines, the entry fee includes a nice sublimated jersey, SAG support and a nice Feast after the ride, very well organized, I will do it again this year.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

The Tour de cure is basically flat but you do get to cross the Vincent Thomas bridge.


----------

